# Anubias questions



## cmb1177 (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi everyone; I'm setting up a 30 gallon and I'm planning on using different anubias species exclusively. My first question is about lighting; I have a 24" 48w fixture I could use. I know it's short for a tank that's 36" long, but would it work alright for anubias? If not, what kind of wattage should I look for to minimize the chance of algae? 

My second concern is nutrients; When anubias is growing attached to wood or rock, does it get it's nutrients from the water column? If it does, then I'd assume Flourish or Excel would be fine? 

Last, is there anything else about having an entire tank of slow growing plants I need to be aware of?

I've only been at live plants for about a year, and haven't grown too much besides fast growing, nitrate sucking, stem plants, so, thanks for your patience if my questions seem elementary!

Best,
Chris


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

1) Yes the light is fine
2) No, you will need to ensure that all the nutrients are in the water to get healthy anubias to grow. This includes, N, P, K, Ca, Mg, S, Fe and other traces. Neither flourish or excel have all these in 1 bottle. Your anubias will get all their nutrients from the water column, so if these nutrients aren't present at all then they will develop deficiencies over the long term...

You need to be on the lookout for spot algae and black beard algae. Excel will kill the black beard algae, but not the spot. Higher phosphate levels helps keep away spot algae, though you will probably get spot algae on older anubias leaves anyway which can be pruned away, or spot treated with hydrogen peroxide (which kills spot algae).


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

If you are using all Seachem products than also need to get fert that is other than Flourish, Excel... like Flourish Potassium which help to break out new leafs for me.


----------



## Borntofish (Nov 30, 2007)

I have been growing anubis for almost 10 years now. In my experience, they are quite easy to grow and do not require much. However, if you supply them with good light, CO2 and fertilizer then they will grow rather fast and bloom frequently. Two of my original plants now reach the top of my tank in a 75 gallon and have about 4 flowers each. I disagree with Zappins about the fert in the water. It is true that they have rhizomes above the gravel but they also send a ton of roots into the gravel. I fertilize with the pellets made by aquariumplants.com and my plants do great. The nice thing is you don't have to dose the water every day, just put tablets in the substrate every few months. I have practically no algae either. The problem with fertilizing the water is a lot of nutrient loss available to the algae as well. This is obviously just my opinion.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

cmb1177 said:


> My second concern is nutrients; When anubias is growing attached to wood or rock, does it get it's nutrients from the water column? If it does, then I'd assume Flourish or Excel would be fine?


In his case he is growing the anubias on driftwood, so the only form of nutrients they will get is from the water column. In addition, he probably has an inert substrate so even if the roots did grow into the substrate from on top of the wood the plants wouldn't find food there. Though it is true that anubias are capable of absorbing nutrients through their roots it is not their pathway of choice.


----------

